# I just want to sleep



## Burning Star 🌟 (11 mo ago)

I am not sleeping well at all. I get broken sleep and go to sleep super late. I'm getting about 3 hours of sleep at a time and waking up not rested and groggy. I don't take any meds for sleep but maybe I need to. Anyone else having sleep issues? What helps?


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Melatonin. Antihistamines. Are you active enough during the day? Sometimes an antidepressant. Bath or reading something boring before bed. CBD oil. Deep breathing and meditation. Turn off screens an hour before bed.

Sorry you are struggling with this; insomnia is miserable!


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Exercise every day, clean eating, less sugar, less or no caffeine, less alcohol, and no screens at least an hour before bed but ideally 2 or 3 hours. Also use the blue light filter on all your devices.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Melatonin and I also use over the counter sleep aids, they're like Tylenol PM without the Tylenol. Nyquil also makes a sleep aid that helps. I have to change them up or they stop working. I've never slept, even as a child.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I drink 1 glass of dry red wine reach night before bed. I've done that for probably 20 years. It helps me relax and unwind.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Burning Star 🌟 said:


> I am not sleeping well at all. I get broken sleep and go to sleep super late. I'm getting about 3 hours of sleep at a time and waking up not rested and groggy. I don't take any meds for sleep but maybe I need to. Anyone else having sleep issues? What helps?


I get anywhere from 0-4 hours of sleep per night and that's after drinking, smoking, and sleeping pills. Otherwise, I get zero and one time went 8 days with zero sleep before I went back on my drinking, smoking and sleeping pill routine. I'm never tired and haven't taken a nap in over 30 years.


----------



## Burning Star 🌟 (11 mo ago)

Mybabysgotit said:


> I get anywhere from 0-4 hours of sleep per night and that's after drinking, smoking, and sleeping pills. Otherwise, I get zero and one time went 8 days with zero sleep before I went back on my drinking, smoking and sleeping pill routine. I'm never tired and haven't taken a nap in over 30 years.


That sounds maddening.


----------



## Burning Star 🌟 (11 mo ago)

Angie?or… said:


> Melatonin. Antihistamines. Are you active enough during the day? Sometimes an antidepressant. Bath or reading something boring before bed. CBD oil. Deep breathing and meditation. Turn off screens an hour before bed.
> 
> Sorry you are struggling with this; insomnia is miserable!


Yeah, I do all that and fall asleep but can't stay asleep. And it's not like my body is getting its adequate amount of rest because I don't wake up rested. I might give into an over the counter sleep pill tonight.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Lots of hot sex right before going to sleep. They don't call it "poor man's morphine" for nothing.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Diceplayer said:


> Lots of hot sex right before going to sleep. They don't call it "poor man's morphine" for nothing.


Unfortunately, that might not be an option for OP, she is recently separated going through D.
But it's good for her to note for future!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Burning Star 🌟 said:


> I am not sleeping well at all. I get broken sleep and go to sleep super late. I'm getting about 3 hours of sleep at a time and waking up not rested and groggy. I don't take any meds for sleep but maybe I need to. Anyone else having sleep issues? What helps?


You have to arrange your life so you can stay in bed longer. If I get a 3 hour stretch of sleep I am doing good and it rarely happens. I am up every 2 hours usually and last night it was even more frequent than that. I have to constantly flip over because of arthritis pain and also go to the restroom frequently. So I'm up and down all night. 

When I had to be up at a certain time in the morning, which wasn't that early, I would just go to bed earlier. I am in bed trying to sleep for about 11 hours so that I feel rested. Now I don't have to get up early because I don't have to go into the office, so that makes it a lot easier. 

You need to find a way to get your rest. If you don't you'll be miserable. You know what's easiest for you. What's easiest for me is just staying in bed longer to sleep but what might be easier for you might be to try to grab a 2-hour nap in the afternoon to make up for what you lose at night just depending on your schedule. I am 69 now but when I was in my twenties and had a very very full schedule and two jobs but no arthritis, I still wasn't the best sleeper and I would lay down and take a nap any little break I had to make up for it.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Burning Star 🌟 said:


> I am not sleeping well at all. I get broken sleep and go to sleep super late. I'm getting about 3 hours of sleep at a time and waking up not rested and groggy. I don't take any meds for sleep but maybe I need to. Anyone else having sleep issues? What helps?


CBD oil, Sleepy time tea, melatonin and a weighted blanket. Take the CBD Oil (Find a strong pure concentrate you can buy on amazon) melatonin and sleepy time tea about an hour before bed. Find a weighted blanket they sell them in different weights, you want one that is 10-15% of your body weight. Good night sleep tight.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Burning Star 🌟 said:


> That sounds maddening.


That it is.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

I second the weighted blanket. I thought they were baloney and all that kind of nonsense. However, not long ago I bought a heavy king size blanket for our camper in winter. I sleep much better when I can use that. Don’t know why. I feel the weight somehow helps settle you?? Unfortunately, don’t get to use it much in S. Tx.
Also, if you take any meds for other conditions, you might want to discuss with doctor or pharmacist before you take OTC sleep aids.


----------

